# My 1999 Ford Ranger



## Dcrymes84 (Jul 5, 2009)

My buddie let me use his slr 35mm Cannon today so i could get some good pictures of my ride. So anyways on to the pics. Hope you enjoy. 

1. 






2.





3.





Any comments or c&c


----------



## Dcrymes84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Wow any comments at all from anyone ......


----------



## rufus5150 (Jul 5, 2009)

> My buddie let me use his slr 35mm Cannon today so i could get some good pictures of my ride.



Unless you've mucked with the exif, the first one was taken with a finepix, the second two with a S5 IS, neither of which are 35mm or SLR.

They're all mostly bland in terms of over all tone and color depth. The first one the garbage on the ground really clutters the image and the highlights are blown out completely. The second is a snapshot of a guy sitting on a truck. Is the truck the subject, or the guy? The fence, the background, etc, all distract from the image and the truck is cut off.

The third at least has some interest points but the blues are pushed to the point of banding.

Love the truck, though. I had a 99 ranger until I bought a 2008 F150 quadcab.


----------



## rufus5150 (Jul 5, 2009)

Dcrymes84 said:


> Wow any comments at all from anyone ......



When you post in the 'Just for fun' section, it's hard to get comments unless the photo is really outstanding in some way (funny, trick shot, etc). I posted the above critique based on your request for comments. If you find it inappropriate, I'll remove it at your request.


----------



## Dcrymes84 (Jul 5, 2009)

rufus5150 said:


> > My buddie let me use his slr 35mm Cannon today so i could get some good pictures of my ride.
> 
> 
> Unless you've mucked with the exif, the first one was taken with a finepix, the second two with a S5 IS, neither of which are 35mm or SLR.
> ...




I want you to remove this post because those pics were took with a slr 35mm i have proof .... please dont call me a liar no i take that back dont remove it leave it so my friend can laugh his ass off at you for being stupid...


----------



## rufus5150 (Jul 5, 2009)

Exif from the first:

Camera Make: FUJIFILM
Camera Model: FinePix E500   
Image Date: 2009:07:05 16:59:33
Flash Used: No
Focal Length: 15.1mm (35mm equivalent: 126mm)
CCD Width: 4.32mm
Exposure Time: 0.0080 s (1/125)
Aperture: f/8.0
ISO equiv: 400
White Balance: Auto
Metering Mode: Matrix
Exposure: Landscape Mode

The second:

Camera Make: Canon
Camera Model: Canon PowerShot S5 IS
Image Date: 2009:07:05 04:11:07
Flash Used: No
Focal Length: 6.0mm
CCD Width: 5.71mm
Exposure Time: 0.0016 s (1/640)
Aperture: f/2.7
ISO equiv: 80
Exposure Bias: -0.67
White Balance: Auto
Metering Mode: Matrix
Exposure Mode: Manual

And the third:

Camera Make: Canon
Camera Model: Canon PowerShot S5 IS
Image Date: 2009:07:05 04:18:26
Flash Used: No
Focal Length: 6.0mm
CCD Width: 5.71mm
Exposure Time: 0.0025 s (1/400)
Aperture: f/2.7
ISO equiv: 80
White Balance: Auto
Metering Mode: Matrix



> please dont call me a liar no i take that back dont remove it leave it so my friend can laugh his ass off at you for being stupid...



And welcome to my ignore list.


----------



## Dcrymes84 (Jul 6, 2009)

rufus5150 said:


> Exif from the first:
> 
> Camera Make: FUJIFILM
> Camera Model: FinePix E500
> ...



You know your right i appoligize he told me his camera was a slr but i forgot u can find out that way i do appologize thanks for the info bro


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jul 6, 2009)

Dcrymes84 said:


> I want you to remove this post because those pics were took with a slr 35mm i have proof .... please dont call me a liar no i take that back dont remove it leave it so my friend can laugh his ass off at you for being stupid...


 
it is unlikely that rufus will see your apology since you are on his ignore list. i think this is a good lesson in maybe knowing when one should bite one's tongue. you came off quite aggressively, and actually came out looking a bit silly with egg on your face.

looks like the white balance might be off on the first one, though i don't hate the warmth of the pic. are those cobras?
second would have benefitted from being able to see the whole truck IMO.
third is a fun one.

and just so you don't make the same mistake twice...
Single-lens reflex camera - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

keep shootin!:thumbup:


----------



## Dcrymes84 (Jul 6, 2009)

SrBiscuit said:


> Dcrymes84 said:
> 
> 
> > I want you to remove this post because those pics were took with a slr 35mm i have proof .... please dont call me a liar no i take that back dont remove it leave it so my friend can laugh his ass off at you for being stupid...
> ...



They are actually saleen replicas but thank you for noticing i appreciate it and i wont make the mistake again thanks for the comment


----------



## NateS (Jul 6, 2009)

Dcrymes84 said:


> rufus5150 said:
> 
> 
> > > My buddie let me use his slr 35mm Cannon today so i could get some good pictures of my ride.
> ...



This wasn't even directed toward me, but you are now on my ignore list too.  Anybody that can be that rude for no reason isn't somebody I care to read posts from in the future anyway.


----------



## Big (Jul 9, 2009)

#3 definitely bad@$$  :thumbsup:


----------



## 4x4crew (Jul 11, 2009)

rufus5150 said:


> Exif from the first:
> 
> Camera Make: FUJIFILM
> Camera Model: FinePix E500
> ...


 

I know you are able to get the picture info like this but how do you do it?


----------



## KmH (Jul 11, 2009)

You use an EXIF reader.


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 11, 2009)

Depending on what internet browser you use, you can also just right click on the image and select properties.  It's all in there.


----------

